# Is this a safe way of canning raw meat?



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

Found this on frugal hacks. Can this be so easy? I mean, I'd sterilize the jars first...But can you really can raw meat this easily?

How to can raw meat in a flash
Posted by: kimc on Tuesday, October 12th, 2010 
It's easy, I promise. You need little more than a pressure cooker/canner, jars and lids. Oh, and raw meat. Plan on using ~2 lbs./quart, or a little more if it needs trimming.

We buy boneless skinless chicken on sale for this, though you can do it with nearly anything. Preseasoned fajita meat is delicious this way!

Start with clean jars. No need to sterilize - they'll get sterilized during processing. Put your lids in a small pan of water to simmer, following the manufacturer's instructions.

Cram meat into jars, trimming fat if desired. Leave 1" to 1 1/4" of headspace. Use a plastic spatula to release air bubbles caught between the glass and the meat. Add one teaspoon of salt/quart, if desired - no need to stir in. It will be thoroughly combined during processing.

Wipe rims of jars and apply lids. Screw on bands.

Process in your pressure cooker according to directions. For me, this basically means I set the 7 full quart jars down on the rack inside the cooker with 2 quarts of hot water. Cover and heat on high until steam blows out the vent for 10 minutes. Set the pressure regulator on top and watch the dial until pressure reads 11 lbs, then set a timer for 90 minutes. Check regularly and adjust heat to make sure pressure stays at or above 11 lbs.

It's that easy. When it's done, let the cooker cool until all pressure is gone. Remove lid, and let it cool another 10 minutes. Gently move your jars to a place where they can cool undisturbed for 12-24 hours, setting them on a wood or cloth-covered surface. Remove bands and store.

Your meat will be fully cooked and ready to enjoy.


----------



## Ann Mary (Nov 29, 2004)

Yes!!!  I buy huge turkeys this time every year, cook them up first, de-bone them and then can them up following those directions...yes, I sterilize the jars first. (I also can up the turkey stock from cooking up the turkey for future soups/recipes) I also take raw elk/deer meat, cube it up...put it in pt. jars, 1/2- 1 t canning salt, boiling water and can them up at 10# for 90 minutes too. Very tender!


----------



## Betty Jean (Jan 7, 2009)

That's pretty much it, except I hate to be legalistic, but you cannot safely use a pressure _cooker_, it must be a pressure canner. 


I also wipe the jar rims with a paper towel dipped in vinegar before putting the lids on. That helps insure no grease is on the rim that may cause seal failure. 

Here's a good article: 

http://www.motherearthnews.com/Real-Food/1983-09-01/Canning-Meat.aspx


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

I just knew you good folks would know! I am so thankful for you! God Bless.


----------



## ronron (Feb 4, 2009)

This is how I do my venison I can all the tough scrap parts put the chunks in jars and they come out tender, you can actually mash them with a fork, mix mayo, onions, pickles etc for lunch meat..


----------



## KIT.S (Oct 8, 2008)

Yup. I can rabbit and chicken on the bone. Just fill the jars with legs and wings, add home-made broth to 1", can for 90 minutes at 10lb, and you have instant dinners. Makes fajitas, meat-and-gravy-on-bread, chicken salad. We use all the extra roosters, and dual-purpose roosters can be tough. This makes them tender and doesn't take up freezer space. We find that the breasts of both species are tender enough for stir-fry or whatever, so we freeze those.
Fish is just as simple, but I generally can in pints. You don't even have to skin or take out the bones, as the canning process makes the bones soft enough to not even notice, and adds extra calcium. If you want to remove the skin, it just slides off when you take the finished fish out of the jar. When I canned salmon, I just cut the fish in lengths that fit into the jars, tucked it in whole, and canned.
Kit


----------

